# The Selection (History Channel)



## Marine0311 (Nov 29, 2016)

GET SOME!


----------



## Gunz (Nov 29, 2016)

When _Survivor _first went on the air I remember thinking, if these people want a real challenge they need to join the military and make it mean something. They'll still get to go home when this is over, but it'll make people appreciate what our hardest warriors have to go through to get where they are.


----------



## Marine0311 (Nov 29, 2016)

I agree


----------



## DC (Nov 29, 2016)

No dive phase?


----------



## Blizzard (Nov 29, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> When _Survivor _first went on the air I remember thinking, if these people want a real challenge they need to join the military and make it mean something. They'll still get to go home when this is over, but it'll make people appreciate what our hardest warriors have to go through to get where they are.


Are you suggesting that sending people off to places where other people already live to camp for 30 days isn't a real challenge?

Not sure I understand the premise of this show though...these are civilians?  what are they being selected for?   Is there any ongoing commitment?  What are there backgrounds?


----------



## SpitfireV (Nov 30, 2016)

Looks cool. There was a very similar show with some Commonwealth Ex-SAS a few years back where they did a kind of mini selection.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 30, 2016)

"Why are you here"


Well the bar closed and some how I ended up in this clown shoe show. Will there be waterboarding after lunch, or is the camera man gonna catch me crying when Lil Sally turns me down for the rump ride?

Oh and yes, I like my eggs sunny side up, bacon not crispy but not flimsy,  and I do like my OJ fresh squeezed.



Looks like abother SEAL show, but with added gayness. I just want to see someone videotaped as they put on the old dark/light green face paint, without a match or sunscreen to help. Those are the tears babies are made from...


----------



## Gunz (Nov 30, 2016)

Blizzard said:


> Are you suggesting that sending people off to places where other people already live to camp for 30 days isn't a real challenge?
> 
> Not sure I understand the premise of this show though...these are civilians?  what are they being selected for?   Is there any ongoing commitment?  What are there backgrounds?






I'm suggesting I have a real hard time taking these bullshit shows seriously because there's really nothing worthy at stake. And most viewers don't realize that much of the content of these so-called "reality" shows is fabricated to create conflict and drama.

This is, after all, showbiz.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 30, 2016)

I don't put more into it than it's worth. Their going through that "selection" process may be the hardest physical thing they have ever done where they weren't in charge.

I'll watch it for what it is -- entertainment. Who knows, I may even like it.


----------



## CQB (Nov 30, 2016)

All alone....except for camera, sound, grips, hair & makup. We break for lunch at 1230.


----------



## Gunz (Nov 30, 2016)

Issues with Seth Rogen aside, he and James Franco did a pretty funny 12 minute satire of _Naked and Afraid_


----------



## Muppet (Nov 30, 2016)

I like the one line I heard "SUFFER IN SILENCE!". LMFAO. That must have been a giant wind from their sails....

M.


----------



## pardus (Nov 30, 2016)

SpitfireV said:


> Looks cool. There was a very similar show with some Commonwealth Ex-SAS a few years back where they did a kind of mini selection.



Yep, Bear Grills also did a French Foreign Legion one that was pretty good too.


----------



## Marine0311 (Dec 3, 2016)

pardus said:


> Yep, Bear Grills also did a French Foreign Legion one that was pretty good too.



I saw that. It was well done. There was another FFL one with a bunch of...Brit civilians who went through a couple of weeks I think of FFL training. At one point some asshole was pissed off the cadre and he said something like "You can't put your hands on me" and refused to push/do push ups. The next day the seniormost cadre made him put small rocks in his mouth haha.


----------



## amlove21 (Dec 8, 2016)

So, I am trying to get through this show- some dude is crying about his dad's expectations, and said, "He thinks I am just gonna crush this, like I do everything else.....but it's gonna be hard....and I want it to be hard....."

I can't stomach this dramatic bullshit. Gonna go ahead and pass on this one.


----------



## AWP (Dec 9, 2016)

amlove21 said:


> I can't stomach this dramatic bullshit. Gonna go ahead and pass on this one.



Ladies and Gentlemen, the show is so bad a PJ can't handle the drama. That's like a serial killer decrying the violence in Game of Thrones.


----------



## pardus (Dec 9, 2016)

amlove21 said:


> So, I am trying to get through this show- some dude is crying about his dad's expectations, and said, "He thinks I am just gonna crush this, like I do everything else.....but it's gonna be hard....and I want it to be hard....."
> 
> I can't stomach this dramatic bullshit. Gonna go ahead and pass on this one.



That's pretty much what I got from the trailer. 
I'm not wasting my time on it.


----------



## Devildoc (Dec 9, 2016)

I have done GoRuck, and a lot of people who do GR do the Spartan, Tough Mudder, etc.  They are eating this show up.  They are the same people who equate these experiences with actually, you know, being in the military.  I cannot, _cannot_, stand the drama and the whole "I could so crush that..."

Hard pass.


----------



## Grunt (Dec 9, 2016)

By the end of the series...it will have created a poser or two...or three....:-"


----------



## Grunt (Dec 9, 2016)

amlove21 said:


> So, I am trying to get through this show- some dude is crying about his dad's expectations, and said, "He thinks I am just gonna crush this, like I do everything else.....but it's gonna be hard....and I want it to be hard.....



Yep...that was good ole #12 who they kept saying was a strong leader. It truly aggravated my soul we he started that whining about his "crushing everything." 

First of all...you would NEVER tell your instructor that because if you had any sense at all...you would know that from that moment on...you would be shown a lot of special attention since you "crush everything."


----------



## AWP (Dec 9, 2016)

People who talk about how they've crushed everything were never seriously challenged in the first place. Sure, you have that rare breed who HAVE crushed everything, but they never talk about it, only clowns brag about their perceived success.


----------



## amlove21 (Dec 9, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen, the show is so bad a PJ can't handle the drama. That's like a serial killer decrying the violence in Game of Thrones.


Hahahahah, bro, you couldn't be any more dead on. Well played, dick.


pardus said:


> That's pretty much what I got from the trailer.
> I'm not wasting my time on it.


Yeah I am not watching it anoter minute.


----------



## Muppet (Dec 14, 2016)

Just watched it. Reminds me of another reality show. Example: Class leader gets up when they are eating and praises all for still being there and the camera pans around, looking at the faces of disdain towards the speech. The instructors are funny...

M.


----------

